# potential horse confirmation critique



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Your link didn't work..


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Your link didn't work..



ohh! sorry! whats another way i can post the picture?


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

can anyone see this picture? 

sorry, ive never posted a picture on here before and am kind of confused!


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

What are your plans for the horse?


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> What are your plans for the horse?



nothing too specific, just a horse to love and have fun with. will be doing a lot of ring work and jumping a little. will also be attending small, local hunter shows.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't know much about conformation, but I'm guessing she will need a lot of work to get her weight and muscle mass back to a good place. I will let the more knowledgeable ones cover that.

How tall is she? Has she been ridden much? Did they say why she's so underweight? What are the aspects you like as a potential purchase?


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> I don't know much about conformation, but I'm guessing she will need a lot of work to get her weight and muscle mass back to a good place. I will let the more knowledgeable ones cover that.
> 
> How tall is she? Has she been ridden much? Did they say why she's so underweight? What are the aspects you like as a potential purchase?



yes. thank you! and shes 16.1hh, hasnt been ridden much - got off the track about 2 years ago i believe, was leased to a more advanced beginner tennager who was a "trainer". owner got her back all cut up and underweight. has been sitting in a field with a few other horses, worked maybe once a week or so. i really like her for a few reasons, she just seems like a really safe, sane horse even with everything shes been through. idk, we just seem like we could potentially be a good match.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Have you ridden her? Any more pics?


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> Have you ridden her? Any more pics?


havent met her yet and this is the only picture i have, her owner just sent it to me today. i will be getting a better video this week and showing it to my trainer, and then we will go from there.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's 7?! She looks like a baby... not much muscle and not a lot of weight on her.

She's going to take some time to get in good condition again, and fitness.

I don't see any glaring faults, a little steep in the croup but not much. Built slightly downhill, but not too much. Very light in bone


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I thought she looked like a two too!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Please make sure you vet her, I'd even go as far as a full blood panel to see if she has any health issues.


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

thanks for the answers so far! 

do you think that her being a little steep in her croup would change when she gains more weight and muscle? 
how do you think her like neck looks? it almost looks a little long to me.. and her like shoulders/neck/withers look weird to me..it could just be the way the picture is and the shadows though. when my trainer watched the video she thought she looked a little ewe necked. so just curious on your opinions?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Could you share the video? I only see the photograph


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Please make sure you vet her, I'd even go as far as a full blood panel to see if she has any health issues.


definately getting a vet check! i know i want to get x-rays at least on her fronts and blood drawn, and then whatever else my vet recommends. i would/will do this with any horse i decide to potentially purchase.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Could just be the angle and the light, but that left front pastern looks a bit off? I only noticed it cause my dog had really weak pasterns as a pup.


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Could you share the video? I only see the photograph


i only have the picture up.. i dont really feel comfortable sharing the video as it is on the previous leasers personal youtube channel with their name& location on there as well..


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> Could just be the angle and the light, but that left front pastern looks a bit off? I only noticed it cause my dog had really weak pasterns as a pup.


i see what you mean.. between the light/shadows and the mud on her its kinda hard to tell haha. definately something i will look for in other pictures/videos or when i meet her.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't panic, it's not super steep but this is some information:

https://books.google.com/books?id=k...G#v=onepage&q=steep croup causes what&f=false


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

horse looks like a youngster not a 7 yr old. Definitely lacking condition,surprise they would send a picture like that of a not even brushed horse!!:x Tells me horse has not been receiving the best of care & in that case would make me also question quality of training too. I actually do see a bit of a diamond in the rough though:wink: if horse could be brought into condition baring any health issues. Only If horse is priced accordingly as a project horse,think it worth checking her out some more


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That isn't the best looking horse but with care they can change a lot. I would expect a horse that looked like that to be free Or minimal. I've seen very good looking horses that weren't fast enough for a racing career for free.


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

thanks everyone! i know that she is definately 7, turning 8 in less then two months. she hasnt had much training, but seems to kind of naturally be a really nice, honest horse. she is selling her very cheap, and will consider a long trial of some form before purchase to make sure we fit well together! 

i honestly have no idea why she came off the track, she didnt race much and she was actually really good, recieved a few firsts and thirds and made a ton of money. she also wasnt injured. 

idk, for some reason this horse kinda just stuck to me and i really see great potential in her for what i want to do! i hope my trainer likes her as much as i do and i cant wait to meet her hopefully soon!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

How do you know all these things when you haven't even met her?


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> How do you know all these things when you haven't even met her?


the owner has told me and i have been looking her up so i know the owner is telling the truth. i have searched her info from the track from reputable people and sites. i have also seen pictures, videos, and other things that were said from the previous leaser.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That's great but when you see the horse in person do check her tattoo!!

You can know for sure her history (if it's the same horse) but you can't know for sure things like her being gentle. I am glad you like her so much but do go into things cautiously and don't just take someone's word for it.


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> That's great but when you see the horse in person do check her tattoo!!
> 
> You can know for sure her history (if it's the same horse) but you can't know for sure things like her being gentle. I am glad you like her so much but do go into things cautiously and don't just take someone's word for it.



thank you! i definately will! i dont "have my heart set" on this horse, i just really like her and think she could be a good horse for me! i am definately cautious though..i am a little unsure about the training she has had off the track, i know she has had some but how much and to what extent seems a little unclear. i just count on and will listen to what my trainer says and thinks about her, she is very experienced and can tell me honestly what she thinks.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with this horse's conformation that I can see....but does she look like this in the video? Are they riding her in the video?

With nothing to give perspective it is hard to tell her height.....


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

greentree said:


> There is nothing wrong with this horse's conformation that I can see....but does she look like this in the video? Are they riding her in the video?
> 
> With nothing to give perspective it is hard to tell her height.....



thank you! i have only seen a video of the previous leaser riding her over a year ago and weight wise she looked worse then this. she is about 16.1 hands tall.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

khorses23 said:


> thank you! i have only seen a video of the previous leaser riding her over a year ago and weight wise she looked worse then this. she is about 16.1 hands tall.


She looked worse??? She looks horrible now, OP.


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Skyseternalangel said:


> She looked worse??? She looks horrible now, OP.


i know..the owner got her back with a body score less then 2 from the people where the videos i saw were from. here are some pictures i took from the videos. she does seem to have a little more muscle, but she was also being worked regularly. bareback is first ride off the track (about a year after she got off the track), with tack is about three weeks after that. so maybe she doesnt look worse, but she looks about the same in my opinion.

on the track she was super petite - even more then she is now.


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

sorry..not sure why it didnt post the second one or why its sideways..


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Not 16.1. No way


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

greentree said:


> Not 16.1. No way



why dont you think shes 16.1? that would be okay for me if shes not as im only about 5 foot! haha. its always so hard to tell with pictures, but thats what all her racing papers say! i guess ill just find out when/if i ever meet her.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Have you SEEN these papers?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I thought she was a yearling, looking at that pic! Besides looking under weight,, she looks immature to me.
One thing to consider, when you do try her out, she is not going to be the 'same' horse, once she is in good body condition. A horse that is under weight, like many rescue horses are, don't show their true temperament or training level, until they get in better body condition, being fed better.
Just something to keep in mind,when you try her under saddle


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Just saw those pics form the video. To me, it looks like she has a weak back


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

IMOP she looks healthier in the riding pictures


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I say no way because THIS is 16.3....only 2 inches taller..I am 5'4"


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Need better pictures, as she is not standing correct in any of them, and low body score can influence perception, but she also looks long backed to me, not that balanced, far as dividing her in thirds/
I am also left wondering if she is not back at the knees in front, but can't be certain, by the way she is standing
I also agree that she does not look 16.3, neither int hat standing pic, and taking into account, rider legs and general build, in comparison
I'm 5ft 7" , and my legs did not come down that far on my gelding Einstein, who was 16.3hh


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Smilie said:


> I thought she was a yearling, looking at that pic! Besides looking under weight,, she looks immature to me.
> One thing to consider, when you do try her out, she is not going to be the 'same' horse, once she is in good body condition. A horse that is under weight, like many rescue horses are, don't show their true temperament or training level, until they get in better body condition, being fed better.
> Just something to keep in mind,when you try her under saddle



yes, thank you, thats very true! her owner and i and also my trainer and i have discussed this issue so i wil be getting her on an extended trial to see what shes like once shes worked more.


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

greentree said:


> Have you SEEN these papers?


yes i have


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

When will you get to see her?  When you do, perhaps you could take a video and a better picture of her standing squarely. 
She could end up being quite okay for what you want. 

I am a bit sceptical though, as in those pictures of her being ridden, she doesn't seem like a horse who is put together well. And even as just a pleasure horse, a weak back is a bad thing to have. And the bone on her legs seems so nonexistant.. Of course, I'm hoping it's just the angle and quality of the pictures, rather than the horse herself. 

It's good that her owner is offering her for a trial period! If you can, get it all written down as well. Can't be too safe about paperwork  Good luck.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

khorses23 said:


> thank you! i definately will! i dont "have my heart set" on this horse, i just really like her and think she could be a good horse for me! i am definately cautious though..i am a little unsure about the training she has had off the track, i know she has had some but how much and to what extent seems a little unclear. i just count on and will listen to what my trainer says and thinks about her, she is very experienced and can tell me honestly what she thinks.


Yes, don't take peoples word for something blindly. You don't need to be paranoid just don't be gullible and I was just worried about all the "I know" as you really don't! I'm glad you have someone experienced and trustworthy to go with you!

And as an OTTB she WILL have a tattoo so please do match it up with her papers to make sure you know what you're getting at. Easy and simple to do as a precaution in a horse that doesn't seem to match what you are saying. Just be safe.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just another reminder to do a blood panel test (aka pull blood)


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I actually thought this was a baby too and honestly, for the life of me, can't imagine her having raced, never mind won. I'd be darn sure that this was the same horse as the papers say if I was buying her, especially if they list her as 16.1 as you mentioned.

When did she come off the track and has she been starved since? That might not fare well going forward. I'd ask to see some pictures of racing and when she first came off it and during the time since.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

greentree said:


> I say no way because THIS is 16.3....only 2 inches taller..I am 5'4"


I thought the same thing when I saw the first pic, but I thought maybe because of the angle and no one standing next to her to compare. My mare is 16.1 and I've measured her to verify. I'm 5'8.


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

EponaLynn said:


> I actually thought this was a baby too and honestly, for the life of me, can't imagine her having raced, never mind won. I'd be darn sure that this was the same horse as the papers say if I was buying her, especially if they list her as 16.1 as you mentioned.
> 
> When did she come off the track and has she been starved since? That might not fare well going forward. I'd ask to see some pictures of racing and when she first came off it and during the time since.



i saw winning race pictures so while she was still on the track, about 2-3 weeks after her last race, then a year after she was off the track, about a year and a half after the track, and now this is a little over two years since the track. 

from what everyone is saying, im definately going to check her tattoo with her name. how do you know if they are the same without being a member of the jockey club? can you search her name and find her tattoo or do you have to search her tattoo to find her name?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Her tattoo should be her registration#, but sometimes they are really difficult to read. 
Try to get a picture of it to read later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

greentree said:


> Her tattoo should be her registration#, but sometimes they are really difficult to read.
> Try to get a picture of it to read later.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


okay! thats what i thought, but wasnt sure. is there a way i can search it online? i think you can on like the jockey club website or something, you can type in the tattoo number and find a name with description, but last i knew you had to be a member to do that..


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

khorses23 said:


> can anyone see this picture?
> 
> sorry, ive never posted a picture on here before and am kind of confused!


Does she have the chain through her mouth?
It looks like she has a bump on her face between her nostril & halter. 
This picture also makes her look like she has an underbite.


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

natisha said:


> Does she have the chain through her mouth?
> It looks like she has a bump on her face between her nostril & halter.
> This picture also makes her look like she has an underbite.



i dont think so.. i do see what you mean though, but the original picture is a lot more clear and you can see the chain on the leadrope and how it just clips to the bottom of the halter and is dangling down. 
and i dont think she has an underbite, i think she has a bit of a "sleepy lip". in all the other pictures and videos i have seen of her, only one other one was like that too and it was while she was kind of sleeping, just hanging out outside.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

One thing I REALLY like in the shots you grabbed from the video is her awesome under reach with her hind foot. I like that a LOT.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Membership is just a free subscription (for that part at least). I could look it up for you.

I've never even owned a TB just did it to look up random horses here and there lol!

I'm also sure there are people on here with full subscriptions.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Any update? When are you going to see her?


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> Any update? When are you going to see her?


just found out she was sold a few days ago. weird because the owner was still talking to me about her yesterday. its a shame, i liked her..but everything happends for a reason i guess!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I guess wasn't meant to be. is search on for another prospect now?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Skinny tb have no energy, they will not stay that way. I would not buy any horse in this condition, esp if the owner says they have been there for a while, nor would i buy any horse taht was ridden in this condition to sell. You have had a lucky escape in my view OP.


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

paintedpastures said:


> I guess wasn't meant to be. is search on for another prospect now?


i guess not! i dont mind too much, just bothers me that the owner didnt tell me and was still all like "oh, you have to come meet her" and "im getting another video tomorrow for you" and how she was saying that no one else was interested because she hasnt advertised her much and she wanted me to get her..and stuff like that.. when the horse was already at her new home.. whatever! 

yess, im still continuing my horse search! it will be put on a little bit of hold for the next 4-5 weeks though because my trainer goes down to florida to horse show!


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Yea, that's a bit odd...


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

khorses23 said:


> i guess not! i dont mind too much, just bothers me that the owner didnt tell me and was still all like "oh, you have to come meet her" and "im getting another video tomorrow for you" and how she was saying that no one else was interested because she hasnt advertised her much and she wanted me to get her..and stuff like that.. when the horse was already at her new home.. whatever!
> 
> yess, im still continuing my horse search! it will be put on a little bit of hold for the next 4-5 weeks though because my trainer goes down to florida to horse show!


Doesn't sound like someone you'd want to buy from anyways.


----------

